# Show Box



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

So I know I’m jumping the gun a bit here, but I figured I could add things here and there so that it’s not one huge expense. But, I’m planning on showing my Nigerian for this year in July when it’s really hot. I was wondering what do you guys bring with you?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All the basics. Food, bedding, feed bowls, water buckets,etc.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goodenuff said:


> So I know I'm jumping the gun a bit here, but I figured I could add things here and there so that it's not one huge expense. But, I'm planning on showing my Nigerian for this year in July when it's really hot. I was wondering what do you guys bring with you?


Tarps to separate the pens from other family pens are so etimes used. @Goat Whisperer and @Jessica84 shows and can probably help you.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Do you have a show box? We use something we got from Menards. It is a good size, lightweight, cheap, and durable I've never had a wooden show box but I personally think this is better than that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My kids show boers but it shouldn’t be that much different (maybe) so I’ll say what they bring. BUT we basically take 2 of everything when it comes to grooming or cleaning. That way If someone borrows something, flat out takes it, or because they show a good handful of goats things tend to get tossed around and not easily found. 
So our box is one of those big plastic storage boxes that goes in the back of the truck.
We bring a blower,
The clippers even though the animals are already clipped, sometimes we find spots that were missed or need to be touched up
Their feed, we have a barrel that the grain goes into
Shampoo to wash them
Brushes
A hose
A nozzle 
Electrolytes 
A thermometer 
Vet RX
Show chains
Rope halters 
Any other supplies for grooming, we have brushes, and adhesive (I don’t think you need that) the stuff to get the adhesive out, stuff to make them shine
Hoof trimmers
Zip ties (you never know when those come in handy)
Disinfectant! LOTS and LOTS of it! We have anti-fungal for all of our stuff AND the animals. Everyone and everything gets fully cleaned and then placed right onto the trailer. When it’s time to pack up I park the trailer right there at the wash rack so it is fully clean. If that doesn’t work for your show wash everything out away from your animals when you get home and don’t let your show animals back in until they have been cleaned. Every single flipping year there is animals there with ring worm and people have had their animals come home and days later pop up with ring worm which by then every one of their herd now has it. 
Disinfectant wipes for things like the blower and clippers that can not be hosed off. 
And a stand. 
I think I covered pretty much everything we take


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

There is a clipper disinfectant SPRAY that is sold in beauty supply stores. . From my cosmetologist days this i knows. SO much easier than wipes! And it gets all of the hair out of the blades and gives them lube at the same time.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

How long is the show?

Of course you will want to bring hay, feed, feeders, buckets, registration papers, show collars.

I tend to pack heavy, especially if it is a 3 day show. 

Tarps! There is no such thing as too many tarps. Line all sides that are next to, or directly across from other's goats. I also try to use my tack pens as buffers. Zip ties too.

Bedding. I always bring my own. Some shows provide bedding for you but you never know the quality. Some shows will get a dump truck load of sawdust bedding and is always smells bad, is musty and just gross. I don't like straw- to many issues with mites on straw and it if it poor quality/moldy it can make your goats very sick. Our spring show has a pre-pay option for you to order as many bags as you'd like. I go to the show and I guess someone else had taken a bunch of bags, that they didn't pay for, and I was shorted. I don't know if the folks didn't realize that they stole the bedding or not... So I always bring my own.

I have a 5 gallon bucket that holds my spray bottles of bleach water, permethrins, fly spray, chlorhexidine and a water spray bottle (in case of naughty goats who like to toss each other around). Always bring some type of spray that'll kill ants. Ants in your pens are the WORST! 

I also have a big pump sprayer for my Virkon S disinfectant. Clean and spray your pens down heavily with the Virkon S before you place your goats in any pen.

Baby wipes, rags, show sheen, soft brushes, paper towels for a quick cleanup before you enter the ring.

During the hotter months, extra extension cords and fans to keep the goats cool. 

Electrolytes, or something tasty to flavor the water in case the goats don't like it.

Clippers and extra blades, clipper oil and cooling spray.

Med kit.

A good hand wash/sanitizer and disinfectant wipes.

Foldup table.

Farm sign. 

Extra pens or panels if you have them. I've been to some shows where my animals were pretty crowded. They don't like that and do best if they have more space to walk around and do "goat things". There have been times where I argue a bit and get more pens, other times it's a hard no. If that's the case, I take cattle panel sections and use them to extend our pens, or divide pens, as needed.

I'm sure I'm forgetting stuff. LOL

Thankfully here in NC there is generally a vet check to ringworm isn't really an issue, but always clean EVERYTHING! Don't use ringside pens. Stay away from the milk dump. 
Since dairy goats don't need to be bathed or blow dried I stay clear of the wash areas. They are always gross and is someone has a sick goat with scours....that's where they bring her to get her cleaned up. 


If the show is several days then you will want to bring something to sleep on. 
We don't go to hotels, we stay next to our goats. I have a small pop up tent and airbed. Others just use a cot. 

If you only have a few goats there will be a lot of downtime. Bring some cards or a board game!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Interesting that tarps are mentioned. We've been showing Boer goats since 2011 at county fairs and have gone to state fair and some ABGA shows, and have never seen anyone use tarps. Sometimes empty pens in between, but never tarps. 

We've sprayed pens with bleach water to clean them, especially at certain shows before we bring our goats off the trailer.
Any time you take an animal to a show, your at risk no matter what you do with your pens. 

We use one of those $20 plastic trunks from Walmart that has wheels on one side. They are big enough to keep mot everything in that we need. You can buy little tote type boxes, and organizers to put inside of it to help organize stuff. 
Our issue is, over the years we've outgrown our box (we show 5-13 goats per show!), and really need to invest in something bigger, and easier to organize, but at the same time, it has to fit in the back of my truck and we have to be able to lift it so... this works. 

Check out tool boxes at places like Walmart. That is another option. 

Baby wipes and some old, clean towels are great to have on hand. We use baby wipes a lot for cleaning hands, spot cleaning goats, etc.

hand sanitizer


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was surprised on the tarps too and I probably would be very annoyed if my neighbor used tarps because mine would probably end up chewing them up. 
Also something else I am going to end bringing is my generator. Between people and their fans and the day of the show getting all the goats ready its hard to find open outlets. I don’t like waiting or feeling like I’m rushing the kids so I’m loading that heavy sucker up and taking it from now on. Your fair/ show might be better then the fair my kids go to when it comes to outlets so may not be as bad but I noticed the families that show for a living (lol) have a generator so I would assume it’s a common issue


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good suggestions.


----------

